# One Year



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

*One Year*

Next month it will be a year since you left
Your pictures still fill my wall.
I dream of you some nights when alone
You run to me when I call.

The months have passed and things have changed,
A little brother we added this year.
We tell him stories of your life and play,
Most times they still cause a tear.

I still miss your smell, your deep soulful eyes,
Sleeping on my bed at night.
I still miss the sound of your feet in the hall,
You absence still does not feel right.

Don’t get me wrong we are happy,
Your fuzzy brother I really love so.
Just know that I still have that place in my heart,
Where only your spirit can go.


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

Very sweet, I'm sorry for your loss. I have to say looking at her picture reminds me of a dog that looks JUST like her at our puppy socialization class and she is the sweetest GSD I have ever met, the only adult allowed in with the puppies (she gets very upset if she's not allowed in) and she goes right to the smallest or most nervous/shy pups and watches over them.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

:halogsd:Thank goodness for wonderful memories.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Your poem is a nice tribute to your dog. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## ahazra (Aug 20, 2010)

Sorry for your loss...and that is a lovely poem. I'm sure your dog was loved as much as he is remembered by you.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

That is a lovely tribute :hugs:


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

The poem certainly made me a little misty eyed. I wish I could write a poem, I suck at poetry.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

lovely poem, absolutely fabulously beautiful girl. i'm so sorry for your great loss.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I cried my eyes out....she sounded like a special girl and you were both lucky to have had each other...


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

That was a beautiful poem and what a lovely dog she was.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

sorry for your loss. i'm glad you have another dog
to feel your love.


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

VegasResident:

Thank you for the beautiful and poignant tribute to your beloved Binky. Approaching the first anniversary is very emotional when it is your precious heart dog. Thank you for penning some thoughts from the heart and touching our hearts by sharing them with us.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

~misty eyed~... she was a beautiful dog.


----------

